# Cooking potatoes in chicken stock



## TanyaK (Jul 17, 2008)

I read in a thread a while ago that cooking potatoes in chicken stock before baking it in the oven improves the flavour. I can't find the thread though. Can anyone tell me for how long I must cook it in the stock before I rub it with olive oil and salt and put it in the oven ?


----------



## TomW (Jul 17, 2008)

I like to boil cut-up potatos in chicken stock when mashed potatos are on le menu.  To my chagrin, my wife kids do not care for the additional flavor.  Same goes with elbow noodles boiled in chicken stock.

Pre-boiling baked potatos is a new one on me.  How long to boil them would, to me, depend on how you like the skin's texture.  I eat skin & all.  Most people appear to want a skin sturdy enough to dig the meat out of.

If I were to 'speriment with your question, I would probably cook the potatos in stock for 15 minutes at a raging boil.  Remove, drain, dry, season, and then plan 45-60 minutes in a 350 degree oven.

Tom


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know that you actually cook it, you can brine the potatoes in chicken stock and salt for up to 8 hours before baking.  It makes the potatoes very fluffy and light.


----------

